
Netflix Misses U.S. Subscriber Growth Targets, Stock Plummets - waterlesscloud
http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/netflix-misses-u-s-subscriber-growth-targets-stock-plummets-1201617949/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Do you think the reason why Netflix is losing subscribers is because they
increased their monthly subscription by $1.00?

